# ricompilare kernel con supporto i686 inviece di i386 -kde

## vdavi81

Come faccio quando ho compilato il kernel ho messo i 386. Ma io ho installato gentoo su un celeron mobile..

cribbio...perde in prestazioni. Come faccio a cambiare , non mi basta semplicemnete ricompilare il kernel visto che ho gia installato kde...che si basa sul fatto che ho messo nel kernel i386.

Cosa devo fare..tralaltro compila piano da matti. io kde lo installato con: emrege kde-meta.

ciao.

----------

## Angelus666

Da niubbo, la mia impressione è che devi settare la CHOST esatta in /etc/make.conf, mettendo

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Poi riconfigurare e ricompilare il kernel, quindi fare un emerge --update --deep world, se invece hai necessita di cambiare anche qualche flags di USE, devi anche dare emerge --update --deep --newuse world.

Poi non so, è un consiglio da niubbo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vdavi81

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Da niubbo, la mia impressione è che devi settare la CHOST esatta in /etc/make.conf, mettendo
> 
> ```
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ```
> ...

 

un'altra cosa questa operazione richiede dello spazio su hard disk. Se volessi ottimizzare anche quello?...

alcune cosine che devo ancora fare: come si fa a fare gli ls colorati anche alla root e installare locate (ho fatto come dice la guida, ma non mi viene...). Poi nello stage che ho scaricato mi manca anche linmks2.

Ciao grazie.

----------

## Angelus666

Per links devi emergerlo, perchè non è incluso in Gentoo.

Per il resto, mi dispiace ma non so poprio aiutarti! Anch'io sono un neofita di GNU/Linux Gentoo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

Per l'operazione di cambio CHOST devi ricompilare interamente il sistema, tramite il comando

```

emerge --emptytree world

```

(al posto di --emptytree puoi usare l'abbreviazione -e)

Ci starà un bel pò, mettiti comodo  :Smile: 

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> un'altra cosa questa operazione richiede dello spazio su hard disk. Se volessi ottimizzare anche quello?...
> 
> alcune cosine che devo ancora fare: come si fa a fare gli ls colorati anche alla root e installare locate (ho fatto come dice la guida, ma non mi viene...). Poi nello stage che ho scaricato mi manca anche linmks2.
> 
> Ciao grazie.

 

Leggi LINEE GUIDA (leggete prima di postare e anche dopo!!!), soprattutto il paragrafo 7,secondo punto:

1 problema/richiesta = 1 discussione  :Rolling Eyes: 

Le domande che poni sono giù state discusse ampiamente, utilizza la funzione di ricerca nel forum, inoltre ti consiglio di leggere la documentazione ufficiale di Gentoo, soprattutto il Manuale Gentoo.   :Smile: 

----------

## emix

Ma l'i386 si riferisce alla variabile CHOST in /etc/make.conf oppure all'opzione presente nel config del kernel? Perchè le due cose sono molto diverse, nel secondo caso infatti è sufficiente ricompilare il kernel e amen, mentre nel primo ...il kernel non c'entra nulla  :Wink: 

----------

## bender86

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Come faccio quando ho compilato il kernel ho messo i 386. Ma io ho installato gentoo su un celeron mobile..
> 
> cribbio...perde in prestazioni. Come faccio a cambiare , non mi basta semplicemnete ricompilare il kernel visto che ho gia installato kde...che si basa sul fatto che ho messo nel kernel i386.

 Se hai impostato in /etc/make.conf CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu", allora devi fare come ti è stato indicato: tutto il sistema è basato su 386. Se invece hai impostato 386 solamente nella configurazione del kernel, basta ricompilare quello, kde non si basa sul kernel.

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Cosa devo fare..tralaltro compila piano da matti. io kde lo installato con: emrege kde-meta.

 E ci credo che ci mette tanto: hai installato tutto kde.

----------

## randomaze

Ci sono svariati thread relativi al cambio di CHOST su un sistema già installato... non é proprio un'operazione indolore. Fai una ricerca nel forum per maggiori informazioni.

In ogni caso il kernel é totalmente indipendente dal CHOST, il settaggio dell'uno non modifica le impostazioni dell'altro (e viceversa)

----------

## vdavi81

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ci sono svariati thread relativi al cambio di CHOST su un sistema già installato... non é proprio un'operazione indolore. Fai una ricerca nel forum per maggiori informazioni.
> 
> In ogni caso il kernel é totalmente indipendente dal CHOST, il settaggio dell'uno non modifica le impostazioni dell'altro (e viceversa)

 

Bhe infatti non c'è spiegato il modo di fare gli ls colorati. ma mi arrangerò . Poi non ho mica aperto un thread solo per questo. era solo una piccola aggiunta...

----------

## randomaze

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Ci sono svariati thread relativi al cambio di CHOST su un sistema già installato... non é proprio un'operazione indolore. Fai una ricerca nel forum per maggiori informazioni.
> 
> In ogni caso il kernel é totalmente indipendente dal CHOST, il settaggio dell'uno non modifica le impostazioni dell'altro (e viceversa) 
> 
> Bhe infatti non c'è spiegato il modo di fare gli ls colorati. ma mi arrangerò . Poi non ho mica aperto un thread solo per questo. era solo una piccola aggiunta...

 

gli ls colorati? cosa c'entrano con CHOST?

----------

## vdavi81

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *vdavi81 wrote:*    *randomaze wrote:*   Ci sono svariati thread relativi al cambio di CHOST su un sistema già installato... non é proprio un'operazione indolore. Fai una ricerca nel forum per maggiori informazioni.
> 
> In ogni caso il kernel é totalmente indipendente dal CHOST, il settaggio dell'uno non modifica le impostazioni dell'altro (e viceversa) 
> 
> Bhe infatti non c'è spiegato il modo di fare gli ls colorati. ma mi arrangerò . Poi non ho mica aperto un thread solo per questo. era solo una piccola aggiunta... 
> ...

 

un alltra cosa se cambio nel file make.conf quanto detto... dopo non devo anche ricompilare il kernel.

----------

## randomaze

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *vdavi81 wrote:*    *randomaze wrote:*   Ci sono svariati thread relativi al cambio di CHOST su un sistema già installato... non é proprio un'operazione indolore. Fai una ricerca nel forum per maggiori informazioni.
> 
> In ogni caso il kernel é totalmente indipendente dal CHOST, il settaggio dell'uno non modifica le impostazioni dell'altro (e viceversa) 
> 
> Bhe infatti non c'è spiegato il modo di fare gli ls colorati. ma mi arrangerò . Poi non ho mica aperto un thread solo per questo. era solo una piccola aggiunta... 
> ...

 

Quale parte non hai capito nella frase evidenziata in grassetto?

Io continuo a non avere ben chiaro il discorso degli ls colorati  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Angelus666

Scusate, è normale che quando ho fatto l'installazione da Live Gentoo in CHOST c'era i386? L'ho settato io i686!

----------

## emix

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Scusate, è normale che quando ho fatto l'installazione da Live Gentoo in CHOST c'era i386? L'ho settato io i686!

 

Credo dipenda dallo stage che usi. Se vedi ci sono tre versioni di stage3: x86, i586 e i686. Probabilmente tu hai usato la prima (la più generica).

----------

## vdavi81

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Angelus666 wrote:*   Scusate, è normale che quando ho fatto l'installazione da Live Gentoo in CHOST c'era i386? L'ho settato io i686! 
> 
> Credo dipenda dallo stage che usi. Se vedi ci sono tre versioni di stage3: x86, i586 e i686. Probabilmente tu hai usato la prima (la più generica).

 

allora ricapitoliamo.

Per quanto rigurda gli ls colorati ho fatto confusione con un altro forum

adesso ho capito la bazza del kernel.

Ma c'è un ultima cosa mentre sto facendo emrege -e world mi sta sprecando un casino di posto sul hard-disk come posso fare a  recuperarlo?

----------

## emix

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Ma c'è un ultima cosa mentre sto facendo emrege -e world mi sta sprecando un casino di posto sul hard-disk come posso fare a  recuperarlo?

 

Quando finisce ripulisce tutto... sono tutti file temporanei utilizzati durante la compilazione.

----------

